# Hecht-Rezept für zwei



## Daniel97 (3. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe am Wochenende nach einigen untermaßigen Hechten einen 64 cm langen Hecht gefangen (*mein erster Maßiger*:m). Ich möchte ihn nun zubereiten, habe aber keine ahnung wie ich das machen soll.
Er sollte für zwei Personen reichen, ich würde ihn halbieren.
Wenn was übrigbleibt ist es egal.

Ich würde mich über Rezepte von euch freuen.

*Vg Daniel*


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Rezept für zwei*

willst du nur ein rezept für den fisch oder auch für beilagen?
filet mit oder ohne haut?

am besten salzen, pfeffern und in nem guten öl, knoblauch und nem rosmarinzweig schön goldbraun braten. wers mag auch etwas zitrone ran.
wenn die haut noch dran ist, zuerst auf der hautseite schön durchbraten, auf der anderen seite nur noch ziehen lassen... 
nur nicht zuuu lang, sonst wirds trocken...

gibt natürlich noch tausend andere möglichkeiten. 
beim auwa bei fisch und fang gabs letzt n rezept für nen hecht-tomaten-gemüse eintopf, das hat sich auch lecker angehört!

gruß sebastian

edit: 

ich seh grad... 13 jahre alt, männlich und schon kochen! respekt!


----------



## Daniel97 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Rezept für zwei*

danke,
der frühe Vogel fangt den Wurm 
oder eher
der frühe Angler fängt den Fisch

Eine Beilage die geignet wäre, 
denke ich Bratkartoffeln, oder?


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Rezept für zwei*

ach, als beilage kannst eigentlich alles mögliche nehmen. kartoffeln in jeglicher form, reis, nudeln... bratkartoffeln, warum nicht!

ich würd dann noch n sößchen dazu kochen, dass es nicht zu trocken wird... oder gemüse dazu. 

soße kannst ganz einfach machen, fisch aus der pfanne raus, n bissl sahne und zitrone in die pfanne zu dem fischsaft und dem knoblauch, heiß werden lassen, umrühren fertig... 
wers gern "weißer" |supergri mag, neue pfanne benutzen...


----------



## Duke Nukem (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Rezept für zwei*

Nur'n Tipp falls Du ihn noch nicht filetiert hast und nicht genau weißt wie man dazu beim Hecht am besten vorgeht. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2812636&postcount=7

  Ist zwar viel Abfall, aber wenn man einen Hecht auf die herkömmliche Art filetiert, sind die Filets mit den Y-Gräten durchsetzt und das Essen macht keinen Spaß mehr.


  Andreas


----------



## Daniel97 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Hecht-Rezept für zwei*

danke für die Antworten.
Ich werde diese in den nächsten Tagen mal ausprobieren.

Vg Daniel


----------

